# RME FireFace 400 upgrade advice



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi!

I am having lots of troubles with my RME FireFace400 lately which is due to the bad Firewire support on Windows. As I had this interface for more than 10 years with mostly no troubles I am not mad at all.

Now I am looking for a new interface and would like your opinion. I am a full time composer and sound design for commercials, film and TV and work mostly with VSTs on Windows 10 and Cubase. Sometimes I record single instruments like voice, guitar, violin and so forth. As for monitor I use Adam A5x with a subwoofer and a pair of Behritone. 

Here are my requirements:
- low latency for VSTs (most of the time I work with 64 buffer size)
- Good preamps (I want to record directly into my audio interface)
- surround compatible (but most of the time I work in stereo)
- future proof
- my computer is in a separate machine room, about 10meters away from my setup
- no Firewire!

I don't want to go overboard with the budget - around 1.500 € would be nice...
I am open to internal cards as well.

Any suggestions? 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## OMGninja (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi, 

I have the same problem.. 
After the latest windows Updates the FF400 startet acting strange. 
Had to reinstall drivers. It is better now, but I am looking to buy a new sound card. I had the same bufædget as you, but thinking of saving a couple of months and go for rme ufx 1 or 2. You should also have a look at steinberg axr4.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 21, 2020)

I went from a ff800 to the UCX it’s a really nice i/o I’m using it via USB it works well and the mic preamps sound better than the ff800 preamps.

Good luck 👍


----------

